

Making tough choices - Cmccann7
http://mccannatron.com/2011/10/21/making-tough-choices/

======
Cmccann7
Author of the post here. We just made a huge change at our company
(effectively killing ~40% of our readership base) and I wanted to get my
thoughts out there on making a tough decision and the hard part of "focus"

